# Caribbean Vacations Forums > British Virgin Islands >  >   Any of you all been to Anegada with young children (1.5 and 3.5)?  Trying to gauge provisioning and such.  Many thanks for any thoughts and cheers.

## spacecaptain

Any of you all been to Anegada with young children (1.5 and 3.5)?  Trying to gauge provisioning and such.  Many thanks for any thoughts and cheers.

----------

